# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  K-kirjaimellisesta LCD-linjakilvestä kuva haussa

## agaboy6000

Löytyykö joltain kuvaa LCD-linjakilvestä, jossa on K-kirjain? Tai ylipäätään selkeät kuvat LCD-kilvistä kelpaavat myös. 132N on jo, siitä tuunasin 102N.

----------


## huusmik

> Löytyykö joltain kuvaa LCD-linjakilvestä, jossa on K-kirjain?


http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss.../mitron_01.jpg Tässä olisi monta kirjainta. :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

Tässä kaikki mosaiikki-Mitronin kirjaimet ja isot numerot tuunattavaksi.  :Cool:

----------

